# I need help uninstalling Music Match JB



## cal_lynk291 (Apr 14, 2006)

I use itunes.

MM pops up. I want to get rid of MM. MM was installed by Dell.

It is not in add/remove programs.

I tried to use unwise.exe in c:\program files\musicmatch\music match jukebox, but received the following error message: invalid install.log file .

I contacted Dell. they told me to download the latest version of MMJB from www.musicmatchcom, which I did. The installer informed me that my version of MMJB, 10.10.0.97 is newer than the version available from MM.

What should I do?

Cal_Lynn


----------



## cal_lynk291 (Apr 14, 2006)

c:\program files\musicmatch\m\usic match jukeboxMMDiag.exe will not run 


Cal_Lynn


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

1.Try installing the older version of MMJB anyway. Then try to uninstall it.
2.Go into the Dell rescue disk and try reinstalling/uninstalling.
3. Last but not least - if you can open MMJB go into the properties and unassociate all files you find there - especially "Make MMJB the default player".


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here are some instructions from MM tech support. If you're not familiar with editing the windows registry, skip that step.

The following steps will take you through a very thorough uninstall and reinstall of Musicmatch Jukebox:

Step 1: Make sure all Musicmatch applications are shut down.
- Close Musicmatch Jukebox.
- Open the Task Manager (use the CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE key-combination on your keyboard.)
- Click the "Processes" tab.
- Click the "Image Name" column title to sort the list alphabetically.

If any of the following applications appear in the list, highlight the application then click the "End Process" button:

mmjb.exe
mim.exe
mimboot.exe
mmdiag.exe
mm_Tray.exe
mm_TDMEngine.exe
mmjbburn.exe
mmjblaunch.exe
mm_server.exe

Note: Ending a process may take several seconds. You may see a message
indicating that the application is not responding during this time. This
is normal. Simply click the "End Now" button if you see this message.

- Exit the Task Manager.

Step 2: Uninstall Musicmatch Jukebox using Add/Remove Programs
- Click the Start button on the Windows taskbar.
- Click "Control Panel".
- Click "Add or Remove Programs".
- Select "Musicmatch Jukebox".
- Click the "Change/Remove" button.
- Select "Yes" if you are asked to verify that you want to remove any shared files.
- Reboot your PC.

Step 3: Remove any leftover files that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Delete any remaining Musicmatch Jukebox shortcuts from your desktop
- Close any applications that are currently running on your system.
This includes any system tray applications (next to the clock on the Taskbar.)
- Right-click on the Start button.
- Click "Explore".
- Navigate to the folder where Musicmatch was installed:

Example: C:\Program Files\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.
- Navigate to C:\Program Files\Common Files\
- Delete the InstallShield folder located.
- Navigate to the Windows Temp directory

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp

- Delete the files and folders in the Temp directory. Note: Any files that are in use will not be deleted.
- Navigate to the application data folder on your hard drive:

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Application Data\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.

Note: Replace "user" with your Windows account name. The Local Settings folder is a system folder and may be hidden. To unhide system folders
follow the instructions at the following URL:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/hiddenfiles.mspx

Step 4: Remove leftover registry entries that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Click the Start button.
- Click "Run"
- In the "Open" field type: regedit
- Click OK.

The Windows Registry editor should now be open. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU FOLLOW THE NEXT STEPS EXACTLY!

- In the left window pane you will see six main folders.
- Click the + next to the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" folder.
- Click the + next to the "Software" subfolder.
- You will see a list of folders in alphabetical order. If a "Musicmatch" folder exists, highlight it then press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Click "Yes" when you are asked to verify that you want to delete the folder.
- Close the Windows registry editor.

- Restart your computer.


----------



## frustyloks (Jul 28, 2007)

When I try ti uninstall MMJB with add/remove programs I get error message that setup.exe wasn't found. I tried installing older version but it didn't install properly. 

Please help I realy want to get rid of this horrible program. I'm not confident to do registry stuff.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What version of MM do you currently have and what version did you try to install?

What error message did you get when to tried to install?


----------

